# Where can i get hydor external heater 200w 16mm connections?



## AdAndrews (27 May 2009)

i have been trying to find the 200w version with 16mm fittings instead of the more common 12mm, does anyone know of where to get one? new or second hand?


----------



## MikeC (27 May 2009)

I searched around everywhere for one of these but nobody in UK seems to stock them, they are on ebay but from US only. Why not just get the 300w which have 16mm connections


----------



## AdAndrews (27 May 2009)

i would do, but some people are saying its way to much, and if it goes wrong it will boil the tank... but at the same time, i havnt heard any reports of dodgy ones, what do you think?


----------



## TDI-line (27 May 2009)

You can always give Richard at call at AquaEssentials for connection sizes....

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1205


----------



## AdAndrews (27 May 2009)

i already have in the past, he said it was 12mm connections


----------



## SKP1995 (27 May 2009)

TBH the chances of it going wrong and cooking your tank are minimal, according to Hydor it has some form of built in protection for this, though it's proving difficult to find any form of elaboration on how it works specifically.


----------



## AdAndrews (27 May 2009)

ok, so i shall just get the 300w then!

actually, by getting the 300w be better for the heater? as not having to work so hard, not getting worn out as much and thus less likely to develop a fault? or not, am i just talking total kozwollap


----------



## SKP1995 (27 May 2009)

Having seen your other posts, am I right in assuming it's for a 125l tank?  If so, that's the same size my 300w version is on and you've got nothing to worry about, it works a treat.


----------



## AdAndrews (27 May 2009)

yea, its the 125 litre... sorry i should have mentioned. 

thats good to know then, i will get it 

thanks for your help people


----------



## Steve Smith (27 May 2009)

I have a 300w on a 150 litre with no issues (so far!)   Just be careful of the adjuster dial.  Several members have found it easy to knock the dial and cause their tanks to over heat, and lost livestock due to this   A strip of tape to keep it in place, even if knocked does the trick


----------



## AdAndrews (28 May 2009)

ok, thanks, just shopping around for the cheapest, seems to be charterhouse aquatics so far.


----------

